# Momma doe and one of her fawns



## quinn (Jul 21, 2014)

This girl had triplets with her.I wasnt able to get all of them together for a shot.


----------



## cre8foru (Jul 21, 2014)

Cool shot. She has some odd looking eyes with those light colors.


----------



## quinn (Jul 22, 2014)

Thanks man,yes she does.She almost looks like she losing her summer coat already,


----------



## Smokey (Jul 22, 2014)

Momma definitely has her eye's on you? Awesome shots! Looks like somethings going on with her rear leg??


----------



## quinn (Jul 22, 2014)

Thanks Smokey, yeah I noticed that too. I zoomed in but couldn't see it any better.


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 23, 2014)

Neat capture Quinn!  Good looking little one.  Was this at your camp?


----------



## quinn (Jul 24, 2014)

Thanks dawg! No i'm doing some work in John's Creek area and they came looking for me!


----------



## GAranger1403 (Jul 24, 2014)

Very cool, almost looks like goat eyes!


----------



## GAJoe (Jul 24, 2014)

Great images. Love the detail. Hope she can add a little weight. I remember a bird dog that I had would get just pitiful lookin when she had pups.


----------



## quinn (Jul 24, 2014)

Thanks ranger and joe! I know it's tough on her, but it's been a long time since I seem a mamma with triplets!


----------



## pdsniper (Jul 25, 2014)

very cool


----------



## carver (Jul 25, 2014)

Fine captures quinn


----------



## riskyb (Jul 25, 2014)

nice pics


----------



## Hoss (Jul 26, 2014)

Neat shots quinn.


----------



## Nannyman (Jul 26, 2014)

Smokey said:


> Momma definitely has her eye's on you? Awesome shots! Looks like somethings going on with her rear leg??



I bet its 3 fawns feeding. Rubbing the hair off.


----------



## rip18 (Aug 5, 2014)

Nicely done!


----------



## mlbfish (Aug 5, 2014)

Nice shots


----------



## quinn (Aug 5, 2014)

Thanks y'all!That sounds like a good possibility nannyman!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 8, 2014)

If she's feeding 3 fawn that would explain why she looks thin. Great shot


----------



## BIGGUS (Aug 12, 2014)

Those are great!


----------

